# What's better for ccw



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Looking to get a pistol and know very little about them. Im wanting to possibly get my ccw, and leaning towards a tarus small frame 9mm revolver and a rock island armory 1911 .45 ..... wondered what u guys thought. I can get these both brand new for around $400 and want to stay around that price


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I really like my Ruger LC9. If I wouldn have found a LC9 for the right price ($399) I'd have a Taurus 709 Slim.

Evin


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 for the Ruger LC9 & the LCP. If you can find a used one for the right price, I'd say +2 for the Sig 238. I really think that a 1911 would be too large for CCW, especially in warm weather with less clothes.


----------



## Flipp36 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have tryed to carry my 1911... not fun.. I would say lcp or lcr.. I have the LCR.. 400.00 bucks..

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Have you had any problems with the LC9? i have read a lot of reviews online and saw a quite a few people were having problems with the gun failing to eject casings after firing. I had been thinking about getting on until reading those. I figure I will wait a little while until they can straighten that out.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I switched from a compact 9mm semi auto to the Taurus revolver in 327 Federal Magnum. And a speed loader loaded as described below.

Check out the terminal ballistics. 

http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-SP101-327.htm

I have the chambers loaded with alternating between soft point and hollow point.

And I added a side mount laser to it.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=753443

But the best CCW, is one you are comfortable with and can shoot point of aim naturally.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Go to a nicely stocked Gun Shop and pick the handguns up and grasp the pistols' Grips. Different designs of Grips feel differently. I have a medium-sized Palm with short and thin Fingers - so handgun Grip Fit means a lot to me.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

You can try a shooting range,some offer rentals of different pistols.
Get a feel for what feels good for you.I love my 642,the lcr is also good.
Just my [email protected]


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

If you're looking for a more compact gun, I carry a Kahr CW9 and really like it.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

the gun shop in coventry is going out of buisness, you might want to look there ,just might find what you want at a good price


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Flipp36 said:


> I have tryed to carry my 1911... not fun.. I would say lcp or lcr.. I have the LCR.. 400.00 bucks..
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


LCR is a great carry gun. Super light and packs a good punch. Hard to conceal a .45 and most 9mm. I barely have enough butt to hold up my pants, so 95% of other guns pull my pants down. The LCR is easily concealed in my pocket and is so light I don't even notice it. Smooth trigger and accurate. As I've said many times on here, I'm not a Ruger fan, but so far this little revolver impresses the heck out of me. Remember! if a gun is a pain to carry, you will leave it at home. It doesn't do you any good if it's not on you. Also in my opinion, revolvers are much more reliable and safe than an auto pistol. Just my 2 cents and I'm stickin to it.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Jigging Jim and Floater have the right idea. Try before you buy if at all possible. You may find a small semi-auto like the LCP or LC-9 a little "snappy" for you to shoot since they are so light and small. That said, I carry a Keltec PF-9 (billed as the lightest thinnest 9mm; approx $250-$280) which has been completely reliable for me. I rotate the PF-9 with a Springfield 1911 in 3.5" barrel. Although my full steel 1911 is a heavy 33 ozs, 1911s can be had with aluminum frames at 24 ozs. The 1911 is concealable IWB because of the flat, relatively thin profile. Some pros would discourage someone new to pistols from carrying a 1911 because of the manual of arms (thumb safety for example, which may be forgotten in a critical situation). There are aspects of the 1911 that are unique to the platform that a new person needs to learn like limp-wristing causing jams, making sure BOTH safeties are depressed,etc. It's not a point and shoot like a Glock or other "idiot-proof" guns. Key is to practice, practice, practice, with whatever you choose.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

no other opinions matter, get a GLOCK 23 (.40) or a GLOCK 19 (9mm) flawless weapons.


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

What ever feels good to you and fits nice in your pocket!!! Ruger LCR for me.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Socom said:


> Have you had any problems with the LC9? i have read a lot of reviews online and saw a quite a few people were having problems with the gun failing to eject casings after firing. I had been thinking about getting on until reading those. I figure I will wait a little while until they can straighten that out.


No problems with mine yet. I only have a lil more than a hundred rounds thru it, it has been flawless and is very accurate. Definatly snappy in the wrist but controllable. It carrys very well in a cheapy Unkle Mikes IWB Holster. 
Evin


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> no other opinions matter, get a GLOCK 23 (.40) or a GLOCK 19 (9mm) flawless weapons.


HA! I just picked up a Sig Sauer p238. A very nice substitute for my Kimber Ulta Carry in warmer weather. Really nice gun.Whatever feels best to you is really the gun to buy. Of course as long as it's a Kimber or a Sig


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

bobk said:


> HA! I just picked up a Sig Sauer p238. A very nice substitute for my Kimber Ulta Carry in warmer weather. Really nice gun.Whatever feels best to you is really the gun to buy. Of course as long as it's a Kimber or a Sig


That works if you have at least a grand to drop on a gun. Those Kimbers are some nice looking firearms and my buddy just bought a sig, talk about a sweet shooting pistol!


----------



## LarryNC (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't have any experience with the brand of 1911 you mentioned. I have heard the following from many sources, including my favorite gun dealer. Taurus guns have a great warranty and it's a good thing because they will generally require at least two trips back to the factory before they are reliable! It kind of sounds like you might do well with a revolver. I would suggest a S&W or a Ruger. Both of those companies make excellent, high-quality revolvers. Also look at used guns from those same makers. A j-frame smith in .38 special is a gun that every American should own. Same as a Ruger 10/22 rifle  You can find some excellent deals on the used handgun market. Don't let anyone tell you that your gun has to be at least a .357 magnum or a .45 Auto. Caliber is not as important as shot placement. I would suggest a minimum of .38 special in a revolver and a 9mm in a semiauto. Those are great calibers to begin your search and they are also a great place to finish, too. I am partial to 9mm Glocks, 9mm Browning Hi-Powers and 38 Special J-Frame revolvers for concealed carry in a front pocket or a coat pocket. If you choose a high-quality ammo for carry and self defense use, you will be fine, but the most important part to this is to practice regularly and to build up your skill level and maintain that skill level. It is also a really good idea to take a few classes. Good luck and stay safe.

P.S. I have a S&W model 442 that is chambered in .38 Special +P. Mine is a newer gun without the built in lock. I have heard some things about the built in lock that is standard on most S&W products these days, but they do offer a few models without the lock. My model 442 is an Airweight model. If you go this route, I would suggest a good quality pocket holster. They are inexpensive, they break up the outline of a firearm and they keep your revolver in the exact same position so that when you need to draw your weapon, it is where you need it.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Getting ready to get my first handgun and thought I was set on a Glock 23 until I went tonight and held one. It was not comfortable for my hand at all. Tried the 22 and it was a little better but then the guy helping me said I should try some other guns and that I would know the right one when I was holding it. He then gave me a Springfield XDm 9mm and it felt like it was made for my hand. Anyone have thoughts on the XDm's in 9 or 40? I also liked the safety system with one on the grip and one on the trigger. Any thoughts on that? 

Thanks


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

MuskieLuv said:


> Getting ready to get my first handgun and thought I was set on a Glock 23 until I went tonight and held one. It was not comfortable for my hand at all. Tried the 22 and it was a little better but then the guy helping me said I should try some other guns and that I would know the right one when I was holding it. He then gave me a Springfield XDm 9mm and it felt like it was made for my hand. Anyone have thoughts on the XDm's in 9 or 40? I also liked the safety system with one on the grip and one on the trigger. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> Thanks


I picked out a Springfield XD 9 SC for my brother-in-law. It is a nice shooter, and very reliable. This one has the grip safety. For a first handgun I have a hard time recommending a Glock, considering all the "Glock-leg" stories floating around out there. A lot of people prefer the Springer, or S&W M&P, due to a better grip than the Glock.


----------



## ontheattack (Aug 27, 2006)

My suggestion for whatever you may pick is a revolver, as not only is it not chancing a jam, but if you ever have to use it, the cases stay with you as insurance!


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I have an XD 40, great little gun. Have only ran about 200-300 rounds through it so far, but no problems at all. groups good and comes with two mags, one has an extension and the other doesn't. I use the shorter one for cc and it still gives me 9 rounds. Also comes with a hard plastic holster, mag holder and speed loader. I would toss everything but the speed loader. Definitely invest in a nice holster. Hope this helps


----------



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

I help out at the marksmen in barberton off barrber rd. In my opinion a glock 19 if you want a automatic or go with a small 38spcl/357mag revolver. Taurus and smith&wesson make very good guns and all three are around your price range. In the end though the gun has to feel good in your hand.dont let anyone talk you into anyhting though. If you are nearby come in to the marksmen and we can try to find you a gun that fits you right.

[email protected]


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ontheattack said:


> My suggestion for whatever you may pick is a revolver, as not only is it not chancing a jam, but if you ever have to use it, the cases stay with you as insurance!


LOL yea if your gonna rob a store


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Get what fits you best... then again you could always get a Desert Eagle AE .50 or a S&W 500 revolver


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

The desert eagle was my second choice with a pocket holster.

"Is that a Desert Eagle in your pocket or are you just happy to see me??"


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

glock 26 in 9mm Galco Ankle glove & walther pps .40 with crossbreed IWB... GET SOME!, lol


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive never been a fan of ankle holsters being used for primary carry. too hard for a quick/clean draw.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

ezbite that glock's my secondary. I just wanted to show an option. You are correct however. Slow but not back home in the safe.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

MuskieLuv said:


> Getting ready to get my first handgun and thought I was set on a Glock 23 until I went tonight and held one. It was not comfortable for my hand at all. Tried the 22 and it was a little better but then the guy helping me said I should try some other guns and that I would know the right one when I was holding it. He then gave me a Springfield XDm 9mm and it felt like it was made for my hand. Anyone have thoughts on the XDm's in 9 or 40? I also liked the safety system with one on the grip and one on the trigger. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> Thanks


Been carring since Ohio past it. I started with a 40 cal 1911 frame. Found that to big and heavy and tended to shy a way from carring it. I dont carry semi autos any more. Too likely to jam when needed. A 38 revolver is what I like. Brand isnt so important aslong as its a decent company. Easier to conceal and lighter to carry and plenty of stopping power. Dont need a long range weapon or a Rambo gun. Keep it simple and light youll be happier. Also consider a shoulder holster to keep weight off the hips.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

peon,
The best advise is:
* To shoot what you're considering to carry. Go to an indoor range, pay their fees and shoot whatever you "think" you'd like to carry. It's money well spent! For the money you're going to pay for a handgun, you don't want to have buyer's remorse. 
* Large calibers and small handguns don't mix. I tried shooting some 45 cal. sub-compacts and some alloy framed revolvers that were very uncomfortable to shoot. A Glock 36 and a Ruger LCR.

It's easy to get caught up in the "caliber wars" or "magazine capacity wars" or one action vs. another action discussions. One thing that you'll find to be the same with CCW is... what everyone prefers to carry is different. This includes the method of carrying. 

Be certain to PRACTISE with whatever your choice of CCW.  The best combat experts will tell you that in a crisis situation, you are going to react/revert to your training. It's a fact of basic human nature! Train like you fight, fight like you train. 

Purchase what fits your hand and your wallet.

Here's a couple of forums that may help:
http://concealedcarryforum.com/forum
www.defensivecarry.com/forum/forum.php
http://ohioccwforums.org/

Good luck with your choices!
Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Whatever you choose, give crossbreed holsters a look. They custom build your holster to your pistol and they feel great. I just got mine the other day and it fits good and feels way better then my old one. You can also adjust the depth and cant of the holster.


----------

